# Dezentrale Peripherie



## MiHar (17 Januar 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Porblem, ich wollte wissen ob und wie es möglich ist, eine CPU317-2 PN-DP und eine IM151-3 PN Standard über Profinet und einen "normale/handelsüblichen" Switch z.B. Netgear FS105, kommunizieren zu lassen?

MfG


----------



## vollmi (17 Januar 2014)

Ist möglich. Indem du den Switch einfach ignorierst und die Anlage so programmierst als wäre der Switch nicht da und der IM direkt an der CPU angeschlossen. 
Portüberwachung wird dann nicht eingestellt.

mfG René


----------



## MiHar (17 Januar 2014)

Leider ist dies nicht möglich. Habe ich auch schon getestet es kommen dann leider Fehler


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2014)

Hi,

und was für Fehler?
Und was für ein Problem hast du genau?
Jeder normale Switch der IEEE 802.1Q unterstützt kann für das beschrieben Szenario eingesetz werden.


----------



## MiHar (24 Januar 2014)

Sry dass es so lange ging hatten im Betrieb einige Probleme!!

Mein Switch zu Versuchszwecken kann diese Standards: 

IEEE 802.3 10BASE-T Ethernet
IEEE 802.3u 100BASE-TX Fast Ethernet
IEEE802 x Flow Control
Kompatibel mit allen gängigen Netzwerkbetriebssystemen, einschließlich Windows (R), NetWare und Unix


Der auf der CPU: PROFINET IO : Stationswiederkehr, jedoch Störung

Das komische ist nur, das Programm das ich zu Versuchszwecken geschrieben habe wird an der Dezentralen Peripherie ausgegeben
MfG


----------



## ChristophD (24 Januar 2014)

dann schau mal was der Slave für eine Störung hat, das kannst du ja über HWConfig sehr schön diagnostizieren


----------



## MiHar (28 Januar 2014)

Fehler in der CPU:
PROFINET IO: Stationswiederkehr, jedoch Störung/Wartung
Adresse der betroffenen Station: Eingangsadresse: 8186
IO-System.ID: 100
Stationsnummer: 6
Log. Basisadresse des IO-Controllers: 8187
Angeforderter OB: Baugruppenträgerausfall-OB (OB86)
OB nicht vorhanden oder gesperrt oder nicht startbar im aktuellen Betriebszustand

Gehendes Ereignis

In der Dezentrale eig kein Fehler nur
die Leitungslänge wird auf 2000-2100m angegeben obwohl max 2m dran sind

MfG


----------



## ChristophD (28 Januar 2014)

Ähm, bitte den Slave diagnostizieren und nicht die CPU.
Öffne HWConfig der Station und gehe da online.
Wenn er eine Störung anstehen hat siehst du das dort an den Symbolen.
Wenn du auf den Slave einen Doppelklick machst müssten auch weiter Diagnosen aufgehen!


----------



## MiHar (28 Januar 2014)

Meine ET200S sagt im Diagnosestatus:
Baugruppen vorhanden.
OK

Bei Ports:
Port1 Status OK Einstellungen Automatisch

Kommunikationsdiagnose:
Port1[X1P1] Fehler beim Partner -> Falscher Partner
Port1[X1P1] Fehler beim Partner -> Falscher Partner Port

aber dies alles ja nur wenn ich meinen Switch dazwischen klemme!! ohne den switch alles grün und i.O.

deshalb meine Frage ob dieser Switch iwie konfiguriert werden muss!!
So wie bei den orginalen Switch Scalance X XYZ

PS: mein Program das ich geschrieben habe gibt mir aber auch mit meinem Switch dazwischen die Ausgänge aus und liest die Eingänge ein.
Nur ist eben mein Problem dass an der CPU und an der ET200S die rote LED SF leuchtet 

MfG


----------



## ChristophD (28 Januar 2014)

ist es immer noch dieser oben erwähnte FS105?
Wenn ja dann sollte die Lösung in den Post's #4 und #5 stehen.
Der Switch unterstützt die benötigte Funktionalität nach IEEE 802.1Q nicht und kann daher nicht für PROFINET IO verwendet werden!


----------



## MiHar (28 Januar 2014)

OK danke für die antwort!! Mein Problem war/ist eben dass die Ein- und Ausgänge über meinen Switch trotzdem verarbeitet werden können

MfG


----------



## ChristophD (28 Januar 2014)

Hast Du in der HWConfig eine Portverschaltung bei Profinet konfiguriert, also Port X der ET200 ist verbunden mit Port Y der CPU?
Wenn ja dann lösch die mal und schau ob dann die Meldung noch kommt


----------



## MiHar (28 Januar 2014)

jaa ist alles von diesem Netgear Switch gewesen. Anderen Phönix Switch genommen dann war alles i.O..

Jetzt kommt das nächste Problem wenn ich auf unser bestehendes NW zugreife dann habe ich einen konflikt mit einer anderen Dezentralen Peripherie da diese nicht richtig zu der dazugehörigen Steuerung Projektiert wurde und nun in mein Versuchs Porjekt mit zu greift und Störungen verursacht!!

Aber vielen dank für die Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## MSB (28 Januar 2014)

@Mihar
Dann hast du den gleichen Profinet-Namen verwendet wie die andere Peripherie ...

Ergo: PN-Namen ändern und gut is.

Mfg
manuel


----------

